# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  SNAPSHOT database چیست

## خسرو خان

با سلام

میخواستم بدونم SNAPSHOT database چیه و به چه درد میخوره ؟

با تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
Snapshot Database در واقع یک کپی از کل دیتابیس موجود می باشد و در Replication ها استفاده می شود برای جابجایی اولیه بین سرورهای موجود.

----------

